# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Kinda rough ride to fish a sheltered area. Set up and the cats did bite. Got a nice livewell full and a few in the 20 pound range. Temps dropped and the fish turned right off. Wind kicked up a notch oe two as well. Back to the barn early and a nice hot cup of coffee. 









Capt Mike


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Good looking cat there.. Looks like a great dinner.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

It was released as was another that size. Only keep the small ones under 6 lbs. 
Less bad stuff in the smaller ones and they taste better.

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------

